

Ask HN: Why Somalia has become a safe heaven for pirate? - digamber_kamat

I thought that the waters of world were safe. People coming on a small boat and hijacking huge ships seemed some years old phenomenon to me. However I am surprised how the Somalian pirates have made news.<p>Hows come the world, so many nations with their Navy can curb these pirates?
======
TallGuyShort
Honestly, I think it has a lot to do with financial issues. This articles was
posted earlier today that you may find interesting:

[http://www.wired.com/politics/security/magazine/17-07/ff_som...](http://www.wired.com/politics/security/magazine/17-07/ff_somali_pirates)

I don't think it's entirely true that private security contractors are
actually trying to prolong the problem in an attempt to make more money, but I
do think it's mainly due to someone's financial/political agenda. Nobody wants
to deal with the REAL problems in Mogadishu, and obviously there are few
people who find it cost-effective to make such a decisive move against piracy.
There's several good documentaries going around on TV that show how difficult
it is to deal with the problem without majorly interrupting legitimate trade.

>> However I am surprised how the Somalian pirates have made news.

There's a lot more ships going through that area than the news lets on. The
news agencies have there agenda too - if they can make the situation sound
more dramatic, it's in their best interests to do so.

------
tokenadult
When I was younger, the waters of Southeast Asia were very dangerous for
piracy. It seems to me that piracy arises whenever the governments of
countries with strong navies are not united in dealing with it.

------
msie
Some history on the Somalia situation:

[http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1892376,00.htm...](http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,1892376,00.html)

